
Ask HN: How to interview for good software engineers versus good programmers? - mfbx9da4
I will try to make a distinction.<p>Good programmers are good at algorithms, data structures and even system design interviews.<p>Good software engineers get stuff done by finding the right tool for the job and piecing things together. Software engineers are great at using google to find the answer, can quickly parse documentation, can quickly evaluate tools, existing solutions and APIs. Good software engineers make good decisions and are able to use an unfamiliar API.<p>Algorithms tests are great, I&#x27;m not suggesting we abolish them. What is a a good way to evaluate this ability to research and use the right solution?<p>Any example questions you could ask?<p>System design questions touch on this area but do not have a research component, it&#x27;s purely memory based.
======
gervwyk
To me engineering is all about the skill to approach solving problems and how
you go about that. Good engineers newer get stuck, unless it’s a very uncommon
problem they are trying to solve. Like you say, there is a space to to test
whether they can code themself out of a loop, but you really want to see how
they would work if they work for you - that is the point of the interview. So
make sure you design your tests accordingly - this guy makes the argument and
I cannot agree more [https://youtu.be/bx3--22D4E4](https://youtu.be/bx3--
22D4E4)

------
rofws
I think programmers focus on aspects of the program - like memory
optimisation, speed, accuracy, correct data processing, storage, database
optimisation, etc. Good software engineers focus on aspects of the system as a
whole - like the technology with the best memory optimisation, fastest
filesystem, most suitable database, etc.

Engineers look at the big picture as a whole, programmers make sure the
detailed aspects of it are working in the best possible manner.

For example, a good programmer will tell you to never use nested for loops,
but an engineer may go for it nevertheless, if he feels that there is not much
difference in the speed and memory consumption. He will make some tradeoffs
depending on different factors.

------
Gollapalli
Generally the engineers will get less hung up on semantics.

I'm guessing you're more of a programmer?

